# Rose and Fear



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Am I the only one who's having flashbacks to when the Knicks got Antonio McDyess?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

McDyess and Marbury all rolled into one?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

No if you are looking at Rose as more than just an expiring contract you are hoping for too much. More concerned about who they get to replace Lopez, hope they are just big Hernangomez believers.


----------



## aleanguiano (Jun 22, 2016)

how do you all fell about derrick rose running the knicks offense?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Score first PGs thrived in PHX under Hornacek, but there is no telling how much influence the triangle will have next season.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think the real fear is the Knicks maxing out Dwight Howard.

If the Knicks treat this as a move to unload the contract of Robin Lopez then it's not that bad of a trade. They try out the trio of Rose/Melo/Porzingis for about half a season and if it doesn't work out they should try to trade Melo at the deadline for expiring contracts and tank the rest of the season. They end up with a high pick and a ton of cap space next year and build the team around Porzingis.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Imagine if the Knicks sign Dwight for the max and somehow Rose stays healthy for the season and the trio has moderate success. The Knicks then re-signs Rose for a big contract and then the injuries start to hit both Dwight and Rose. We can be looking at another 3-4 years of futility for the Knicks.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dwight would be nightmare.

No one is paying Rose no way would his contract be insured, also I doubt he plays 50+ games or plays well.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

imo it's a very low risk trade, they barely gave up anything.

The Knicks were always going to make semi short sighted moves, this is nothing for them.


----------



## Ma Baker (May 12, 2015)

Knicks are really happy because they got rid of all the bad players they wanted to send to and they got Rose for it!! Luckiest team ever and we're the stupidest team ever for making this trade happen


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> McDyess and Marbury all rolled into one?


Oh lord no...


----------



## JT2 (Jul 4, 2016)

the Knicks love past their prime all-star PGs, no matter whos at the helm...only good thing about this is if Rose disappears, Knicks aren't on the hook for years and years like they usually are


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> McDyess and Marbury all rolled into one?


Steve Francis?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I liked the Rose trade when it looked like it might be a way to move Porzingis to the 5 while shedding some long-term salary commitments, and getting a stopgap at the point with enough name recognition to keep Carmelo relatively happy. Giving Joakim Noah a four-year deal at this point in his career, though, was.......problematic. It makes me think they're intending for Rose to be around long-term.


----------

